# Recommended sites to sell use year points ??



## decadude (Mar 14, 2017)

I dont want to get rid of my Disney timeshare but I would prefer to sell my points each year what site or sites can you do this on and what is a fair market value for the price per point.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2017)

The easiest is probably David's:
https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 14, 2017)

David's finds the client, actually check via a DVC site that booking is available, email several owners (like yourself with the right ownership & points available), you response via email ... they ask you to book it ... it you are the fastest one) and when you do & confirm you got it) and then add their guest's name .. you get paid about 1/2. After checkin, you get the other 1/2 of the rental fee.

The key is responding ASAP to their inquiry. I don't know if they will text you a request. I own under 100 AKV points. And I bank and borrow the points.

PS They have actually called me directly ... asking if I still have points to rent ... AKV appears to be a very a popular destination.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2017)

Right now, it's a renter's market---there is significantly more demand for rental points than supply. Quote from owner's site below. He's also added AKV to the "premium resort" category for which he charges (and reimburses) an extra $1/pt for >7mo reservations.

We are currently experiencing a shortage of points for all resorts: We have guests lined up for reservations arriving over the next 6 months. All points are valid for these reservations.​


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 15, 2017)

I had good results renting through the DVC Rental Store - http://dvcrentalstore.com/. As always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## decadude (Mar 22, 2017)

I only get 25 points a year I have a very small ownership but none the less maybe I can still rent sell the points


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 22, 2017)

You would be surprised .. those 25 points .. banked & borrowed along with current use year points .. have 75 points available for booking.

Just call David's and ASK. They will verify your ownership ... and await their contacting you .. usually email for me. BUT ask all your questions with David's staff or any other rental agency. 

Good Luck ... hope it benefits you.


----------



## dundey (Apr 8, 2017)

DVC rental store is the best one I have used.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Apr 8, 2017)

I have a small contract also and I always had success renting from David at dvcrequest.com. The service is great ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Apr 15, 2017)

I find my transfers on MouseOwners. I've been on both sides of transfers and they are very quick and easy.


----------



## icydog (Apr 19, 2017)

I had great success using the Disboards.  I paid the $25 fee and EASILY rented all my points for more money than my usual rental fees on Redweek. I wish I had used the Dis earlier. 

The Demand is very great over there but the Supply is not, so it's a seller's (Disney Vacation Club point owner's) market! I use PayPal to get paid and the transactions are quick and very easy.


----------



## elleny76 (Apr 24, 2017)

decadude said:


> I dont want to get rid of my Disney timeshare but I would prefer to sell my points each year what site or sites can you do this on and what is a fair market value for the price per point.



We use Paul. See below
Paul / DVC Rental Store <dvcrentalstore@gmail.com>


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 1, 2017)

From the rentee's side- I am using DVC rental store-they have been extremely responsive to me. I added DME to our august reservation last week and it was done within 48 hours (the owner must be a fast responder as well!). They have been awesome to work with from the other side(wanting to rent) which makes one think they are good to owners.


----------



## spragu14 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have only rented my points once, with David's, and they rented the same day that I put them up for rent. 
It was just a small amount.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 18, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> You would be surprised .. those 25 points .. banked & borrowed along with current use year points .. have 75 points available for booking.
> 
> Just call David's and ASK. They will verify your ownership ... and await their contacting you .. usually email for me. BUT ask all your questions with David's staff or any other rental agency.
> 
> Good Luck ... hope it benefits you.



Yes, I agree. I own 6 contracts at 5 DVC resorts. I did this so I can book at 11 months and bank and borrow since I doubt I would visit every year anyway. I think this gives more flexibility than 1 or 2 bigger contracts.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> Yes, I agree. I own 6 contracts at 5 DVC resorts. I did this so I can book at 11 months and bank and borrow since I doubt I would visit every year anyway. I think this gives more flexibility than 1 or 2 bigger contracts.



even better if you decided to sell - the smaller contracts go faster and for more money. many of the online DVC realtors don't even list these the demand is that great.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2018)

decadude said:


> I only get 25 points a year I have a very small ownership but none the less maybe I can still rent sell the points


You may have difficulty going through the brokers with such a small number of points.  Working with banked or borrowed points increases the risk plus banked or borrow points cannot be transferred.  I'd suggest minimizing the borrowing aspect especially as much as possible.  I don't know where you own, it'd make some difference in my recommendations.  As a rule you're going to be best served to simply make a highly desirable reservation and offer it for rent, preferably one very early in your UY.  If you have a cheaper option that can be accessed at 11 months out like AKV value or BWV standard, reserving that at 11 months will give you the best bang for the buck.  

How'd you get to just 25 points?  Buy resale at that amount or do an add on and sell off the rest.  I presume that since you have so little and you're looking at renting them, you don't plan to use them routinely.  If they qualify you for the discounts and perks, it's still may be worth keeping them and fooling with the every 3rd year rental or selling them yearly as a transfer but the return will be meager and many would find it not worth fooling with.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> Yes, I agree. I own 6 contracts at 5 DVC resorts. I did this so I can book at 11 months and bank and borrow since I doubt I would visit every year anyway. I think this gives more flexibility than 1 or 2 bigger contracts.


It depends on where you want to stay, how many points you own, etc.  Owning multiple home resorts can give you additional options at 11 months out but it can increase your costs and for many, they end up with one main resort anyway or else they find they don't care which resort for a given trip though they want to try many resorts over time and 7 months out will normally work about as well for that situation.  As a rule, banking/borrowing increases your risk for a given reservation but as you note, having the 11 month window does give you options you wouldn't have otherwise.  Thus flexibility is better for your situation in some ways of usage and worse in other circumstances.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> It depends on where you want to stay, how many points you own, etc.  Owning multiple home resorts can give you additional options at 11 months out but it can increase your costs and for many, they end up with one main resort anyway or else they find they don't care which resort for a given trip though they want to try many resorts over time and 7 months out will normally work about as well for that situation.  As a rule, banking/borrowing increases your risk for a given reservation but as you note, having the 11 month window does give you options you wouldn't have otherwise.  Thus flexibility is better for your situation in some ways of usage and worse in other circumstances.



For us, we wanted more flexibility. My goal was to balance cost/value with flexibility to get the reservations I want (room type, dates) at the resorts I want since I am not happy staying just anywhere. Since we live in California, we wanted the ability to stay in Anaheim, Orlando and Hawaii so we needed a minimum of 3 contracts. At WDW, we want to be able to split time between MK area and AK area since they are far apart so that required at least 2 WDW contracts (and we chose Grand Floridian as our main WDW resort - yes, the most expensive one at WDW). Then I threw in Poly as a filler since the studios are large and the points are low. Usually we only stay in 1 and 2 bedrooms (usually 1 bedroom at DVC due to high point cost) but if we want to stay some extra days, staying in a bigger deluxe sized studio at Poly helps extend our vacation. I suspect we will bank and borrow for our trips since we won’t be going to each location annually. I also like the idea that we can sell some contracts and keep others as our traveling interests change. The good news for now is that the cost of points has increased so much since the end of last year that we can resell now and at least break even. However, that’s not the plan right now but it is reassuring to know. I am happy with my decision because we have 16 nights booked in our 2018 use year in studio and 1 bedrooms at all 5 of the DVCs we purchased and we still have points left over to bank for 2019. It was great to have the 11 month booking window because I was able to reserve the most economical room type for each stay i.e. island view 1 bedroom at Aulani, standard view 1 bedroom at VGF, standard view studio at Poly, value 1 bedroom at AK, studios at Grand Cal. At the 7 month window, some of these resorts might be hard to book for the exact dates I wanted and/or the economical room types in each category might be gone. So I spend a little more upfront to have multiple contracts but I feel it pays off in how I can spend my points over the long term.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 6, 2018)

Dean - some of us are very happy in studios. I had 170 points at BLT, 50 at BWV and 60 at VWL - now I just have 110 points at BLT - gave the rest to my family - which I could not do if all the points were in one contract.  So it depends upon what you want to do with your points. Small contracts once I got rid of OKW is all I want. they work better for me.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> For us, we wanted more flexibility. My goal was to balance cost/value with flexibility to get the reservations I want (room type, dates) at the resorts I want since I am not happy staying just anywhere. Since we live in California, we wanted the ability to stay in Anaheim, Orlando and Hawaii so we needed a minimum of 3 contracts. At WDW, we want to be able to split time between MK area and AK area since they are far apart so that required at least 2 WDW contracts (and we chose Grand Floridian as our main WDW resort - yes, the most expensive one at WDW). Then I threw in Poly as a filler since the studios are large and the points are low. Usually we only stay in 1 and 2 bedrooms (usually 1 bedroom at DVC due to high point cost) but if we want to stay some extra days, staying in a bigger deluxe sized studio at Poly helps extend our vacation. I suspect we will bank and borrow for our trips since we won’t be going to each location annually. I also like the idea that we can sell some contracts and keep others as our traveling interests change. The good news for now is that the cost of points has increased so much since the end of last year that we can resell now and at least break even. However, that’s not the plan right now but it is reassuring to know. I am happy with my decision because we have 16 nights booked in our 2018 use year in studio and 1 bedrooms at all 5 of the DVCs we purchased and we still have points left over to bank for 2019. It was great to have the 11 month booking window because I was able to reserve the most economical room type for each stay i.e. island view 1 bedroom at Aulani, standard view 1 bedroom at VGF, standard view studio at Poly, value 1 bedroom at AK, studios at Grand Cal. At the 7 month window, some of these resorts might be hard to book for the exact dates I wanted and/or the economical room types in each category might be gone. So I spend a little more upfront to have multiple contracts but I feel it pays off in how I can spend my points over the long term.


I don't think I've seen anyone post that Poly points were low, LOL.



spiceycat said:


> Dean - some of us are very happy in studios. I had 170 points at BLT, 50 at BWV and 60 at VWL - now I just have 110 points at BLT - gave the rest to my family - which I could not do if all the points were in one contract.  So it depends upon what you want to do with your points. Small contracts once I got rid of OKW is all I want. they work better for me.


Certainly some are and some aren't OK with studios but it doesn't change the underlying principles.  Having the smaller contracts gave you choices but also came with extra costs and risk.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post that Poly points were low, LOL.
> 
> Certainly some are and some aren't OK with studios but it doesn't change the underlying principles.  Having the smaller contracts gave you choices but also came with extra costs and risk.



I meant that the number of points to reduce a deluxe studio at Poly is low for me. Not the cost per point if that is what you thought I meant. The number of points needed to stay at a Poly Studio is much lower than the number of points to stay in a 1 bedroom at VGF or BLT and the studios are bigger. So, for me, Poly studios are for add on days to extend our vacation. Also then we get to stay at Poly, which seems to be a favorite themed resort.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> I meant that the number of points to reduce a deluxe studio at Poly is low for me. Not the cost per point if that is what you thought I meant. The number of points needed to stay at a Poly Studio is much lower than the number of points to stay in a 1 bedroom at VGF or BLT and the studios are bigger. So, for me, Poly studios are for add on days to extend our vacation. Also then we get to stay at Poly, which seems to be a favorite themed resort.


 I figured that was your thinking but it still significantly more points than many other locations


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 3, 2018)

I listed AKL points today with David's and they were taken in less than an hour.  I am curious if anyone has ever had issues with Disney while making multiple reservations in other peoples names. 

Trudy


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 3, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> I listed AKL points today with David's and they were taken in less than an hour.  I am curious if anyone has ever had issues with Disney while making multiple reservations in other peoples names.
> 
> Trudy




David’s does a great job. 

You are allowed to rent per the agreement.  You should have no issues.

Member Services does not ask why someone else is staying.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 3, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> I am curious if anyone has ever had issues with Disney while making multiple reservations in other peoples names.
> 
> Trudy



Disney has sent letters to people who make over 20 reservations within a year that are "not for personal use." "Commercial renting" is prohibited by the DVC contracts but that is a tough standard for most owners to hit...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-commercial-use-policy-added-to-pos.1687889/


----------



## Dean (Apr 3, 2018)

chalee94 said:


> Disney has sent letters to people who make over 20 reservations within a year that are "not for personal use." "Commercial renting" is prohibited by the DVC contracts but that is a tough standard for most owners to hit...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-commercial-use-policy-added-to-pos.1687889/


As I understand it, it was 20 reservations a year, not 20 just not in their name.


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean said:


> As I understand it, it was 20 reservations a year, not 20 just not in their name.


They sent letters but did nothing beyond that.  With the change in leadership, it is not a burning issue. It was never resolved as to what qualifies as commercial renting, hence the lack of action after the one batch of letters in 2007 (approximately)

There are many owners who make a ton of reservations. No one is


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 3, 2018)

chalee94 said:


> Disney has sent letters to people who make over 20 reservations within a year that are "not for personal use." "Commercial renting" is prohibited by the DVC contracts but that is a tough standard for most owners to hit...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-commercial-use-policy-added-to-pos.1687889/



I do not think any of the timeshare companies allow commercial rentals. I hope I am not censored for saying this by one of the moderators!


----------



## chriskre (Apr 3, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> I had good results renting through the DVC Rental Store - http://dvcrentalstore.com/. As always, your mileage may vary.



I did too.
Paul rented them in a few weeks.
They even got primo reservations that I had no clue existed within a few months.
Some lucky renters are going to Poly with my SSR points!  LOL.
Good for them and for me.  
https://dvcrentalstore.com/


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 6, 2018)

David's worked well for us.


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2018)

Rent them yourself. Depending on which resort you own that is. If you own Disney's Beach Club Villas, Disney's Boardwalk Villas, Disney's Bay Lake Towers Resort, Disney's Polynesian Villas Resort, or Disney's Grand Floridian then the market is definitely a sellers market. If you own at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort or Disney's Old Key West I would use Disboards.com to rent them out.


----------

